# Theis Holster Delivery Wait?



## notasheep (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello, All,

Just bought a Ruger LC9 with Laser Max to carry and ordered a Tommy Theis IWB holster a couple of days ago. I quickly got an email back from Tommy that due to demand, the wait would be 3-4 weeks for the holster. I suspect this is probably a conservative timeline, after hearing all of the good things about his customer service. 

Just wondering what the most recent deliveries have actually been from him - I'd hate to have to wait a full month. Anyone done recent business from him?


----------



## lp04 (Jan 22, 2012)

the time line he gave you is correct, he is a 1 man shop and builds every holster by hand. I know here recently he has had a huge increase in business.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

He has become much more popular recently. Go through any firearms forum and his name pops up fairly frequently. I was lucky, mine came in around 8-10 days...last summer. His prices are good. The product is good. If I were to order one today, I'd put up with the wait. FWIW, I suspect that there is a bit of hedging in that estimate, most retailers will err on the side of longer rather than shorter delivery times.


----------



## lp04 (Jan 22, 2012)

Tommy is a good guy, a guy on taurusarmed.net asked him if he could make a holster for his rossi 461, tommy didnt have the blue gun and there wasnt one available, so Tommy went out and bought the real gun to mold off of so he could extend his product line. That right there is customer service and whenever I get ready to buy a new holster, it will be a Tommy Theis holster.


----------



## notasheep (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I can wait. I too appreciate a guy doing business the right way - quality over quantity.


----------

